# How do you like your pork BBQ



## Gary in VA (Aug 29, 2006)

I like mine pulled chopped with vinegar/pepper sauce and franks hot sauce on a bun .... NO slaw on top..


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

it's pulled with kc style sauce on a bun! slaw meant to be on the 'side' that's why it's called a side,  not  'tops'


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2006)

I usually have it with the KC style sauce and slaw on the side, however, the last time I tried it with the slaw on top and it was very good.


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

I like slaw on it... but it needs to be Lexington style red slaw, not mayo cole slaw.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I like mine pulled chopped with vinegar/pepper sauce and franks hot sauce on a bun .... NO slaw on top..


I'm with Gary on this one. A little franks hot sauce does wonders for a pulled sammy. Think I'll add some to my turn in at Oinktoberfest, The guy that keeps winning does that. So why not?


----------



## Unity (Aug 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2a6r4wt0]I like mine pulled chopped with vinegar/pepper sauce and franks hot sauce on a bun .... NO slaw on top..


I'm with Gary on this one. A little franks hot sauce does wonders for a pulled sammy. Think I'll add some to my turn in at Oinktoberfest, The guy that keeps winning does that. So why not? [/quote:2a6r4wt0]
I'm right there with you, except I haven't tried adding Frank's. I'll try it.   

--John  8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooops, guess I gave away a secret!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Depends on the mood I'm in... sometimes I eat it plain, sometimes I eat it with our Comp "Spzeczial" Sauce, othertimes with store brand BBQ sauce anywhere from Scott's and Uncle Yammys to Kraft.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

So Larry, you eat it plain and simple?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 29, 2006)

Do I really have to choose?

That wierd mustard sauce with slaw on top is called The Carolina Crusher!  

Damn good.  Try it...I gair un tee.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd eat all of the ways listed. I like vinegar sauce with slaw the best though.


----------



## allie (Aug 29, 2006)

2, 3, and 4 work for me! I like slaw but on the side!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 29, 2006)

But.... The crunchiness of the slaw adds to a great balance in texture.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't like BBQ'ed pork. I think I've eaten 1 pulled pork sandwich in the last three years. When pulling butts I sample the pieces around the bone and like it but I'd rather eat chicken.


----------



## Unity (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I don't like BBQ'ed pork.


   

--John  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 29, 2006)

I  make my own sauce...its 50/50 vinegar sauce and kc stylish...slaw on top...NICE! 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 29, 2006)

No matter what it is, PP sandwich to sloppy joe, I cannot break the habit of starting with a thin layer of miracle whip on the bottom bun only.

I never had slaw on a PP sandwich until I moved from Texas.  First I thought it wasn't right then realized it tasted pretty good.


----------



## Griff (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm with the vinegar sauce and slaw on the top folks.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 29, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## john pen (Aug 30, 2006)

Theres a joint in Rochester that serves what they call "the big bastard"..Its a huge burger, topped with a generous dollop of pulled pork, then topped with slaw on a hard roll....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 30, 2006)

Gotta have the slaw on top  Leaves room for hush puppies on the plate.


----------



## allie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the slaw and I love the pulled pork but hush puppies?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 30, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I like the slaw and I love the pulled pork but hush puppies?



MMMMMMMM hush puppies.


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I like the slaw and I love the pulled pork but hush puppies?



*I thought you were from the south?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Smokin' U (Aug 30, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Gotta have the slaw on top  Leaves room for hush puppies on the plate.



Good call on the hush puppies! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

Slaw on the side, KC style sauce.

Don't like fancy buns!  Kinda like white bread.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 30, 2006)

I like my BBQ pulled on white bread with BQQ sauce normally mustard or tomato based, with slaw on the side and a HUGE mug of sweet tea!!!!!


----------

